# Parsley vs. Cilantro



## debodun (May 2, 2015)

In the local supermarket, they are selling flat-leaf parsley as cilantro (and curly parsley as the parsley). Makes me wonder how competent the produce manager is.


----------



## ~Lenore (May 2, 2015)

*Flat leaf parsley and cilantro look alike.  I do not  like cilantro at all.  So when I go to buy flat leaf parsley, I always pinch a leaf and smell .  Parsley smells wonderful and cilantro has no smell at all.  *


----------



## QuickSilver (May 2, 2015)

Plus... It's been proven that people are genetically programmed to either love or detest cilantro

http://gizmodo.com/5942551/genetic-proof-that-you-really-do-hate-cilantro


----------



## AZ Jim (May 2, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Plus... It's been proven that people are genetically programmed to either love or detest cilantro
> 
> http://gizmodo.com/5942551/genetic-proof-that-you-really-do-hate-cilantro



Mexican food sans cilantro is not Mexican food.  It's also a great addon to pizza.   I have spoken.


----------



## AprilT (May 2, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Plus... It's been proven that people are genetically programmed to either love or detest cilantro
> 
> http://gizmodo.com/5942551/genetic-proof-that-you-really-do-hate-cilantro



I've seen studies of this too.  I thought something was wrong with me, when I was eating out with a friend at a mexican restaurant and the particular dish of food tasted like soap, I couldn't finish the food, but, it happened a few other times and when I saw the article, I put the puzzle together.  I can't stand the taste of it, for me it's like eating soap.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 2, 2015)

For me eating cilantro is like eating brass. I thought I was the only person who didn`t like it....


----------



## QuickSilver (May 2, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> For me eating cilantro is like eating brass. I thought I was the only person who didn`t like it....



Nope... it's in your genes


----------



## ndynt (May 3, 2015)

Interesting, QS.  Tastes like soap to me also.  Even the smell makes me gag.


----------



## debodun (May 3, 2015)

I like cilantro. Flat-leaf parsley just isn't the same.


----------



## ~Lenore (May 3, 2015)

*I guess my French roots show, I love flat leaf parsley, curly leaf is just for decoration.  I just do not like cilantro.  *


----------



## Ameriscot (May 3, 2015)

Didn't know cilantro was coriander.  We eat that all the time - mix it in with curries and use in carrot and coriander soup.  

Parsley is just for decoration.  Too boring to add any taste.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 3, 2015)

~Lenore said:


> *I guess my French roots show, I love flat leaf parsley, curly leaf is just for decoration.  I just do not like cilantro.  *



Turn in your Texas citizenship immediately!!!  You are fired!!!


----------



## Cookie (May 3, 2015)

Coriander is apparently cilantro seeds.  I like them both, and just call it all coriander.  My son hates it with a passion. 

Parsley is good in tabouli (middle eastern dish with bulgar wheat, tomatoes, mint & parsley) and very very tasty and healthy.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 3, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Coriander is apparently cilantro seeds.  I like them both, and just call it all coriander.  My son hates it with a passion.
> 
> Parsley is good in tabouli (middle eastern dish with bulgar wheat, tomatoes, mint & parsley) and very very tasty and healthy.



Forgot about tabouli, yes it is good in that.  I love Middle Eastern food, especially falafels.


----------



## Glinda (May 3, 2015)

I love cilantro, both the fragrance and the flavor.  Parsley - that fluffy green stuff they put on the edge of your plate - I don't know why.  Meh.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (May 3, 2015)

Glinda said:


> I love cilantro, both the fragrance and the flavor.  Parsley - that fluffy green stuff they put on the edge of your plate - I don't know why.  Meh.



Finally I might have an answer, parsley has been placed on the plate to freshen your breath after the meal.  I don't know when it started or whether it works, I had seen something about many years ago.  As for cilantro, a little goes a long ways, a little in sauces but not as a side dish.  Too bitter for my taste.

Another possible reason for parsley someone told me is that's it one of few sources of manganese, helps with bone formation and it's heart healthy.  Cilantro is sometimes called, 'Chinese parsley' and both are healthy for you.  I even understand that taking either one cleanses all the heavy metal from your body.  I can't imagine what you would be eating heavy metal for.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 4, 2015)

We buy coriander seeds for cooking but I buy fresh coriander leaves as well.  

I was curious and have googled the difference between coriander and cilantro and the majority of sites say there is no difference.  Cilantro is the Spanish word for coriander.  My dh who uses many spices and herbs in cooking has never heard of cilantro.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 4, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> We buy coriander seeds for cooking but I buy fresh coriander leaves as well.
> 
> I was curious and have googled the difference between coriander and cilantro and the majority of sites say there is no difference.  Cilantro is the Spanish word for coriander.  My dh who uses many spices and herbs in cooking has never heard of cilantro.



From what I have read, the correct name for the plant is Cilantro when it is in the leafy green part of it's lifecycle.  When it flowers and seeds, the correct name is Coriander.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 4, 2015)

Anyone who doesn't like Cilantro is a commie.


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2015)

Glinda said:


> I love cilantro, both the fragrance and the flavor.  Parsley - that fluffy green stuff they put on the edge of your plate - I don't know why.  Meh.



I agree with every word Glinda..


----------



## Ameriscot (May 4, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> From what I have read, the correct name for the plant is Cilantro when it is in the leafy green part of it's lifecycle.  When it flowers and seeds, the correct name is Coriander.



I've read conflicting articles on it.  Some say it just depends on where you live.  But where I shop the package says coriander and it's leaves.  And I buy spice jars with coriander seeds.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 4, 2015)

I put FRESH cilantro on pizza, all manner of Mexican food.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (May 4, 2015)

I like cooked cabbage, but dislike cole slaw.
I like cauliflower if you throw away the white things & eat the cheese sauce.
I can't think of one good thing to say about Brussel sprouts.
I wonder who thought that kale was edible?  
Cambodians eat all kinds of creepy crawly things.
I can't look at the topping on German chocolate cake.
I think mince meat pie was a mistake, like vulcanized rubber.
Who found out that the leaves of Rhubarb were toxic?
I like ground cilantro or parsley in my tomato juice. 

What's a commie?


----------



## QuickSilver (May 4, 2015)

> I can't think of one good thing to say about Brussel sprouts.



I used to detest Brussel Sprouts...  Now I love them.. But I have a very special way of fixing them that is to die for.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 4, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I used to detest Brussel Sprouts...  Now I love them.. But I have a very special way of fixing them that is to die for.



I never even tried brussel sprouts because I was sure I'd hate them.  But they are a traditional xmas vegetable here.  I like them the way hubby makes them.  He says most people overcook them.


----------



## ~Lenore (May 4, 2015)

> What's a commie?



*Oh my goodness!  
What a loaded question!  
If I answered it here, I would not only need to turn in my Texas citizenship, 
I would also be required to turn in my American citizenship papers!  *


----------



## Cookie (May 4, 2015)

QS - now you have to tell us your special way of preparing brussel sprouts, pretty please  - I'm all ears.


----------



## Cookie (May 4, 2015)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> I like cooked cabbage, but dislike cole slaw.
> I like cauliflower if you throw away the white things & eat the cheese sauce.
> I can't think of one good thing to say about Brussel sprouts.
> I wonder who thought that kale was edible?
> ...



Is that a poem, a joke or a page from your diary?


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (May 4, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Is that a poem, a joke or a page from your diary?



Yes.


----------



## Cookie (May 4, 2015)

heh heh heh


----------



## QuickSilver (May 4, 2015)

Cookie said:


> QS - now you have to tell us your special way of preparing brussel sprouts, pretty please  - I'm all ears.



 I never measure anything..  

fresh brussel sprouts.  cut the ends off and peel loose leaves.  Slice them long ways.. 3 or 4 slices per sprout.  so it's actually slivering. 

Now..  Make a roux with a small amount oil and flour.. and add chicken stock..  thicken to the consistency of thin gravy.   Add the zest of one lemon.. and lemon juice.  Add crumbled bacon ( a handful)   .. cook the sprouts in this mixture until desired doneness..  I don't over cook them.


----------



## Cookie (May 4, 2015)

Wow, QS, that sounds delicious and easy, adding lemon to the mix is a good idea.  I'll try it. Thanks muchly. 

A lady after my own heart - I don't like to measure either, and do only if I absolutely have to.


----------



## Shalimar (May 4, 2015)

Measure? People actually measure?


----------



## Cookie (May 4, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Measure? People actually measure?



I measure when baking a cake - it helps.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 4, 2015)

That's why I don't bake..  I hate to measure..


----------



## Cookie (May 4, 2015)

When I bake I get to use my cute little measuring cup set and spoons - makes it all worthwhile to play with kitchen toys. LOL


----------



## Ameriscot (May 5, 2015)

I use a gram scale and measuring spoons to measure but I bake. I use a bread machine and don't use mixes. Hubby never measures anything and he's a good cook.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 5, 2015)

Cooking is infinately more forgiving than baking.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 5, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Cooking is infinately more forgiving than baking.



Definitely.  He just looks in the fridge, sees what veggies we've got and adds them to the cooking pot.  Makes his own curry sauce and that's not measured either.  

I do use my gram scale a lot though as that's the only way I can count calories accurately. Easy.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 5, 2015)

How do you count calories in mixed dishes..   As you said, you have many meals that are mixtures of various ingredients.   That's not as easy to figure out calorie wise..  One way suggested by Weight Watchers is to add up all the total calories, and divide by number of servings made.  I find that subjective, as who decides how big a serving is?


----------



## Ameriscot (May 5, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> How do you count calories in mixed dishes..   As you said, you have many meals that are mixtures of various ingredients.   That's not as easy to figure out calorie wise..  One way suggested by Weight Watchers is to add up all the total calories, and divide by number of servings made.  I find that subjective, as who decides how big a serving is?



Counting calories in his curries and chilis was a bit hard to figure out.  I looked at the calories of each ingredient which are always 100 calories/100grams or less, sometimes much less. I know the calories of every possible vegetable he could use as well as Quorn.  The only time it ever goes over that is when he uses beans.  So I weigh out about 350-375grams of curry and count it as 300 calories.  I weigh out less when he uses beans or chickpeas.  I'm sure I often get cheated as he uses a lot of mushrooms which are next to no calories.  I get a very small serving of basmati rice.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 5, 2015)

I've had to refresh my math skills for this stuff.  I bake bread in a bread machine.  Whole grain flour and 4 kinds of seeds.  I weighed the finished loaf several times to find the usual weight.  Added up the calories of all the ingredients, divided the weight of the loaf to find that it's 2.5 calories per gram. So if I weight a nice size slice of 70 grams, it's 175 calories.  I don't eat it very often, too many calories. Hubby gets it all as toast. 

I've done the same for my oatmeal raisin cookies and other stuff.  I don't bake this kind of stuff often though.  Usually for guests.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 5, 2015)

I think this is why people like me are turned off by counting calories..  It's way too difficult in homemade dishes and breads.. yet the homemade stuff is healthier. However, much easier to read the label in the prepared foods..  Just ignore the "sodium"  lol!


----------



## Ameriscot (May 5, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I think this is why people like me are turned off by counting calories..  It's way too difficult in homemade dishes and breads.. yet the homemade stuff is healthier. However, much easier to read the label in the prepared foods..  Just ignore the "sodium"  lol!



It sounds complicated but isn't once I set it up.  I never have to calculate bread again or curries or chilis - I did it once.  My excel database has everything I eat listed by calories and measurements and if I buy something new I add it.  I do a menu on another sheet every day and it totals my calories for me.  It's quite easy now, especially as I have the same breakfast every morning and dinners don't really vary much - the ingredients may change a bit but the calories are pretty much the same.  I don't calculate my salad, I just count it as 60 which is probably less than that.  If I add slivered almonds and walnuts pieces I simply weigh out 10 grams in total and add 63 calories to my salad.

I buy very little processed food.

Besides, this method helped me go from 167 to 128 pounds when I was 59 and not wanting to be fat for my 60th.


----------

